# Upland Hunting / Training videos



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I have been looking online for about 2 hours to find a good video of upland bird hunting. I'm looking for 1-2 videos that talk about tactics, ideas, some training, and habits that the birds may have. If anyone knows of a video like this or just has a suggestion of a good pheasant/grouse/partridge video let me know! My VCR has gotten a workout trying to keep up with channels 58 and 67 lately!!


----------



## Big Nose (Oct 29, 2004)

I have had the same problem/challange.
This forum is the best online resource I have found.
I did purchase a decent book. It's not as complete as I would like, but it has good pictures of different cover and strategies. It discuss most upland bird species. The ISBN # is 0-86573-042-3


----------

